# Honda HSS724CTD or Ariens platinum 24



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

I had my mind made up. Ariens platinum 24. Nothing in stock yet but I did find an available Honda. I hadn’t even considered a Honda.

not really apples to apples, but at the end of the day I want a 24” blower.

if I post this in the Ariens forum I’ll get “buy Ariens”, and I’m expecting the same here. (Buy Honda) but I’m seeking some input.

spec wise the Ariens is “better” I.e bigger engine, moves more snow per hour.
honda is “better” I.e track drive, hydrostatic, battery start.

maybe “better” isn’t better? I.e I can fix/replace a disc drive all day and night. Hydrostatic? Nope. 

why would I want the Honda over the Ariens? Ariens over the Honda?

price not a factor. I want reliable, easy to maintain/repair. I’ll spend what I need to, but not a penny more than I have to if that makes sense?

I don’t know anyone who owns a Honda. Lots of Ariens and toro where I love. My only Honda experience is a 12 year old Honda 2000 inverter generator. Runs like a champ and it gets A LOT of use. If the Honda blowers are built like the generators I’d be very confident in the purchase.



thoughts?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

If i could afford the honda, i would get a yamaha.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

nwcove said:


> If i could afford the honda, i would get a yamaha.


nope. My local Yamaha dealer is a dealer that I have absolutely zero confidence in. Had a bad experience. I will never by a Yamaha unless another dealer were to appear. (Maybe)

so, Honda or Ariens


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

There are too many variables to consider.

Is this a HSS Honda or a HS? 24? new, used? maintained? still under warranty? amount of snow? type of snow? wet or dry? type of surface? asphalt , gravel, other? availability for service/repair?
Since you said you have no experience with Honda , do you have experience with Ariens?

You're right to assume that each camp will tout their respectable machines.

I'll give you a real life example.

I have nothing but Honda's and love them. Everyone around me have Honda's. I live in the Sierra Nevada which receives BIG snow , much of it heavy and wet and with no exaggeration 8-9 out of 10 snowblowers up here over 6000 feet elevation are Honda's.

My neighbor across the street did not want to spend the $3k for a new Honda and asked me for advice. I suggested the Ariens . This was about 5-6 years ago and he bought a brand new Ariens , 24 inch, for $1299. And it works very well. I also have a 24 inch and we can start and end at about the same time with a foot or more of snow which is common here. He has had it for 5-6 years and has had no issues that I know of.

I tell people all the time that the owner has a LOT of influence on how a machine will perform. Especially with the top brands like Honda, Ariens, Yamaha, Toro ( don't mean to leave out any ) .
A good owner who takes care of his machine and knows how to use it makes all the difference in the world. 

good luck on whatever you decide.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

I’m taking new. Buy once cry once.

middle of Canada. Sometimes little snow. Sometimes lots. Sometimes wet and heavy. Sometimes not.

factor in the snowmagedon. Snow of the century. Bring it. Lol.

I maintain my own stuff. Change oil rebuild carbs. I’m fairly handy but more important more than willing to learn.

I have no experience with Honda or Ariel’s blowers. For what it’s worth there are more dealers in my area for Ariens.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If you require a track driven machine, I would go with Honda. Otherwise, it is probably a toss up.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

RIT333 said:


> If you require a track driven machine, I would go with Honda. Otherwise, it is probably a toss up.


i don’t “need” track. But is it better? Not better? I,dunno, that’s why I’m,asking, lol


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

The track is better because it helps the machine do the work. This is important as you get older. I have a wheeled Honda HSS928 and it wants to ride up over the end of driveway pile. With the track, you can drive it straight through without having to manhandle it. I like the Honda's engine because it has always started up right away, even after sitting for 6 months. I have an electric start which makes it a turn of a switch to start. I don't have experience with the Ariens, but a lot of people here like them. The carbureted models are more reliable so far.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Miles said:


> The track is better because it helps the machine do the work. This is important as you get older. I have a wheeled Honda HSS928 and it wants to ride up over the end of driveway pile. With the track, you can drive it straight through without having to manhandle it. I like the Honda's engine because it has always started up right away, even after sitting for 6 months. I have an electric start which makes it a turn of a switch to start. I don't have experience with the Ariens, but a lot of people here like them. The carbureted models are more reliable so far.


my 1981 blower starts after 6 months. Trufuel 24/7. I’ll always buy a carb version no matter what I buy.

i,can see the track having the advantage. Electric start would be a nice touch!


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

I had an Ariens Deluxe 24 for about 5 years. It was a great snowblower but I wanted a tracked machine and had been longing after a Honda for years. Two years ago I purchased an HSS724ATD and absolutely love it. The Honda machines are hands down a better snowblower the build quality and ease of use is miles ahead of the Ariens stuff. The hydrostatic drive, electric chute, adjustable bucket height and overall smoothness and quality are just amazing. I do think Ariens makes great snowblowers but if you are asking what is better between the two from my first hand experience I would highly recommend Honda.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Let me say from the start that I have only owned tracked Hondas. Prior to the Hondas I had contracted it out and since my laneway has a incline a lot of the wheeled models slipped on the contractors even with chains on. Another reason I chose Honda was their engine reputation. My neighbors having other brands had trouble starting their machines and they had mechanical issues almost right away. If I'm reading your avatar correctly you are in Winnipeg and the weather there, is a lot colder than what I get here in southern Ontario. I just didn't want to have issues starting my machine in the cold which is where mine was kept for 20 years prior to this garage I am in now, and the Honda always started 1st or second pull.
I'm sure Ariens makes a good machine and it's certainly less money to buy. The best choice will be the machine that does the job well, with very few issues, at a price you're willing to pay.
Let us know what you chose and good luck.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

I’d never question the Honda engine. Our generator is run hard. 8 hours a day sometimes. Over ten years old. Still going.

my only concerns:

honda has a smaller (?) imeller possibly? Do they clog?

paul (YouTube guy) speaks about the Ariens 14” auger doesn’t clog.

also one of the gurus here says new Hondas aren’t as good as the older ones?? And the hydro transmissions are problematic?

the Ariens disk drive is simple, cheap, and easily fixable.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> also one of the gurus here says new Hondas aren’t as good as the older ones?? And the hydro transmissions are problematic?


Not in my experience, but I've only had the HSS1332AATD for 5 years... Had it's predecessor HS80K1TAS for 30 years; the new one is vastly superior (so far).


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> Not in my experience, but I've only had the HSS1332AATD for 5 years... Had it's predecessor HS80K1TAS for 30 years; the new one is vastly superior (so far).


how big of an impeller and auger do the Hondas have? If it’s less than 14” (and moving snow says under 14” can clog) what does Honda do (if anything) to prevent this?

toro has their anti clog feature.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> If it’s less than 14” (and moving snow says under 14” can clog)


That's an incredibly arbitrary metric... It's not just the impeller diameter that matters, it's more about the speed of the impeller tips, the clearance to the housing and the shape of the chute constriction.

The HSS Blower Diameter Increased – for increased snow removal speed and discharge distance
HSS724A increased from 252 to 300 mm over previous HS model (to 11.8 inches) throws up to 49 feet
HSS928A increased from 300 to 340 mm over previous HS model (to 13.4 inches) throws up to 52 feet
HSS1332A increased from 300 to 340 mm over previous HS model (to 13.4 inches) throws up to 56 feet


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> That's an incredibly arbitrary metric... It's not just the impeller diameter that matters, it's more about the speed of the impeller tips, the clearance to the housing and the shape of the chute constriction.
> 
> The HSS Blower Diameter Increased – for increased snow removal speed and discharge distance
> HSS724A increased from 252 to 300 mm over previous HS model (to 11.8 inches) throws up to 49 feet
> ...


just quoting the moving snow guy. He goes on about the Ariens deluxe and platinum being almost impossible to clog.

The honda,24” is under 200cc. or not, factoring in all,the,engineering science stuff?


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

For a comparison in real life vs looking at specs sheets I can say I was concerned about the Honda GX 200 being underpowered compared to my old Ariens AX 254 LCT engine. It's not at all, the GX200 is vastly superior to the AX254 LCT engine. It's much quieter, smoother, easier to start and fuel efficient. It does not feel underpowered at all and I think it has more torque than the AX it replaced. It can also be re-jetted as well as they do come fairly lean from the factory for EPA regulations. I have not re-jetted my machine yet and have no issues with performance. Honda runs a much higher impeller speed as well so that helps them not clog as much and is why they throw snow a lot further than other brands. The HSS series had some issues early on with the old chute collar being too high and causing clogs in very wet heavy snow. Most likely that will be an issue for any machine though. My Honda has the new chute and it's not had problems. As for hydrostatic issues I have never heard of any Honda snowblower having issues with the hydro drive. They are superior to friction disk drive I believe because the on the fly adjustability of speed makes the job a lot easier.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

obionekenobi said:


> For a comparison in real life vs looking at specs sheets I can say I was concerned about the Honda GX 200 being underpowered compared to my old Ariens AX 254 LCT engine. It's not at all, the GX200 is vastly superior to the AX254 LCT engine. It's much quieter, smoother, easier to start and fuel efficient. It does not feel underpowered at all and I think it has more torque than the AX it replaced. It can also be re-jetted as well as they do come fairly lean from the factory for EPA regulations. I have not re-jetted my machine yet and have no issues with performance. Honda runs a much higher impeller speed as well so that helps them not clog as much and is why they throw snow a lot further than other brands. The HSS series had some issues early on with the old chute collar being too high and causing clogs in very wet heavy snow. Most likely that will be an issue for any machine though. My Honda has the new chute and it's not had problems. As for hydrostatic issues I have never heard of any Honda snowblower having issues with the hydro drive. They are superior to friction disk drive I believe because the on the fly adjustability of speed makes the job a lot easier.


just,trying to wrap my head around a “lesser” engine being better. I’m an old school (and actually old, lol) guy. No replacement,for displacement right?
Your comparing the,Honda,to the 254ax. Platinum has the 369ax. Big difference. 
im leaning towards an Ariens platinum 24”. It’ll do the job.
but Honda checks all my boxes: 24”, track, hydro. Ariens doesn’t make what I need AND want. Just the needs. Honda delivers my needs and wants. 

my concerns were/are:

clogging
reliability (not concerned about engine) more so electronic chute control. 
ability to fix (me fix…. I can fix just about any issue on an Ariens ). 
right side gear box needing a zerk instal? (Not an issue on new machine?)


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

And now the Honda is gone. It was actually a machine a customer changed their mind. New models “should” be in late,September/early October.

but my local Ariens dealer says they have a platinum 24 ordered last week, and is on a truck on its way. I’d be able to pick it up this week.

what to do? ?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> right side gear box needing a zerk instal? (Not an issue on new machine?)


Correct; no right side transmission on HSS machines.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> Correct; no right side transmission on HSS machines.


i figured as much.
there’s just too much damn choice now a days, lol.

seriously eying the platinum great lakes (EFI). The price also puts the Honda on the radar.
platiunum 24” 2800
platinum Great Lakes 3600
honda 724 4200.

EFI or,not? (Leaning towards not)
greatlakes and Honda are almost the same one has track, both have electric joystick. One has battery start, one has electric start. 

it’s too bad you can’t a la carte the features. I’d build a 24” track drive with a large engine, hydro transmission. I like Ariens track over Honda (from what I’ve watched on YouTube. )


also an observation at home….. I have not seen one Honda blower in my city (900k). Not one and I’m always checking out people when they are blowing snow. Not necessarily worthy of note. 

and all the pro snow guys are running either Ariens or simplicity. This I DO give weigh to. The pros are t making money if they ain’t running. The buy machines that run.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

id lean more towards the Ariens myself.. and NO im not a fanboy lol i just think with more HP on tap.. almost force feeding the machine when in a hurry to get a path cleared out ( i.e. i overslept the day after a big snowfall and am running late for work lol) where the honda will still be able to bore its way thru any snowmageddon as well.. just.. slower process


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Marty013 said:


> id lean more towards the Ariens myself.. and NO im not a fanboy lol i just think with more HP on tap.. almost force feeding the machine when in a hurry to get a path cleared out ( i.e. i overslept the day after a big snowfall and am running late for work lol) where the honda will still be able to bore its way thru any snowmageddon as well.. just.. slower process


You‘re a Canuck like me so you can appreciate the price difference of a Honda 714 and Ariens 24 platinum is 1500 taxes in. That’s a lot of cake. Ya, I’m getting hydro, and electric control, and track (if I buy the 24 Great Lakes I get EFI and electric control but no hydro. )

i,can also,argue, disk,drive is tried and true (my 1981,blower = original disk).
sometimes,better is better, but sometimes older is better.

im limited to,24”. If not I’d just buy an Ariens pro 28-32”. I’m a believer in displacement. And moving,snow,says the Hondas clog with wet snow. Shouldn’t be an issue after spending 4k. The Ariens deluxe and platinum don’t clog. (My 1981 8hp mtd doesn’t clog either)


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Honda machines are great.
All machines are overpriced now.
Maybe a member has a nice example for sale.
Honda clog? Toro? Ariens? How expensive are Yamaha by you?


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Tony-chicago said:


> Honda machines are great.
> All machines are overpriced now.
> Maybe a member has a nice example for sale.
> Honda clog? Toro? Ariens? How expensive are Yamaha by you?


actually the,Ariens,platinum 24 is only 50 bucks more than last year. Not be considering.
honda is actually more expensive than their own web page. not cool.

yamaha is out. Not now, not ever. I will not/cannot support my local dealer due to past experience.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

So this thread:









Honda snow blower clogging concerns - OFFICIAL update...


Dear Honda HSS snow blower owners, Thank you for your ongoing patience concerning the chute clogging issue on HSS724A, HSS928A, and HSS1332A snow blowers. We apologize for the frustration, and again, we appreciate your patience as we have worked to solve this issue. Producing an improved chute...




www.snowblowerforum.com





shows the “new and improved” anti clog chute.

but the new Hondas (2022) look like they went back to the clog chutes???


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> So this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Old pictures.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> Nope. Old pictures.








HSS724CTD | 60.5 cm (24 in)







powerequipment.honda.ca





looks like the old clog style chute? No?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> looks like the old clog style chute? No?


Again, no. The Honda online marketing pictures are from a long time ago. 
For a current example, here is a 2022 HSS1332ACTD on the showroom floor in Selkirk, MB :









Here's a HSS724ACTD:


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> Again, no. The Honda online marketing pictures are from a long time ago.
> For a current example, here is a 2022 HSS1332ACTD on the showroom floor in Selkirk, MB :
> 
> 
> ...


weird that Honda wouldn’t update web page?
I’ll give west side a call to see if they have stock. I’d like to check out I’m person.


----------



## Howie A B (12 mo ago)

Nan_wpg said:


> I had my mind made up. Ariens platinum 24. Nothing in stock yet but I did find an available Honda. I hadn’t even considered a Honda.
> 
> not really apples to apples, but at the end of the day I want a 24” blower.
> 
> ...


I considered both and went with the Honda. For me, the hydrostatic transmission was the difference maker. Being 72 and having a steep driveway, the ability to stop half way down the hill safely and to be able to adjust the ground speed to match my legs was invaluable. I have had the Honda 928 for one season and was very satisfied. If none of these things matter to you and you don't mind changing disks, go with the Ariens. One other thing, the honda still has the levers you pull to steer, the ariens is "automatic". Many people like that feature, many do not. I prefer to pull the lever when I turn, as the honda has. Some say if the ariens goes through uneven ground, it might sense the need to turn, which causes the operator to fight with the machine. That would suck and I was very concerned about it, as I have many cracks in my driveway. Food for thought. One other thing, I have the tracked model. Some say it is awkward to use, I think it is awesome for reasons expressed above, no riding up mountains of snow.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Howie A B said:


> I considered both and went with the Honda. For me, the hydrostatic transmission was the difference maker. Being 72 and having a steep driveway, the ability to stop half way down the hill safely and to be able to adjust the ground speed to match my legs was invaluable. I have had the Honda 928 for one season and was very satisfied. If none of these things matter to you and you don't mind changing disks, go with the Ariens. One other thing, the honda still has the levers you pull to steer, the ariens is "automatic". Many people like that feature, many do not. I prefer to pull the lever when I turn, as the honda has. Some say if the ariens goes through uneven ground, it might sense the need to turn, which causes the operator to fight with the machine. That would suck and I was very concerned about it, as I have many cracks in my driveway. Food for thought. One other thing, I have the tracked model. Some say it is awkward to use, I think it is awesome for reasons expressed above, no riding up mountains of snow.


how are the levers in the real world? I usually,blow snow with mitts. I envision difficulty trying to turn the Honda. 
my current blower is a locked axle. I muscle it to turn (one of the reasons I want a new blower).

a neighbor has an Ariens with the auto turn. I,really liked it. (I only tried it briefly when he showed me the new toy). We just ran it up and down the driveway and likely looked like morons. (It was summer, lol).

i,actually could,squeeze,a 928 in my garage. Ariens blowers are 2” more than the path I.e platinum 24”, is actually 26” wide. Honda is what you see is what you get. So,a 928 is actually 28” (actually a wee bit less). It,sticks out,a bit but doable.

honda pros: hydro, engine,runs forever, quiet, no EFI (easy,access,to,drain, looks “sharp”, everything’s covered. Not sure if battery start is gimmick or a feature. I plug in and start in the garage. I never,refuel outside always when I’m done. Never leave air in the tank, plus I’m ready to roll 

cons: price, electric chute, not enough power (unlike;y after watching videos, lack of knowledgable dealers (more salesmanish than actually eating, sleeping, breathing your product


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> how are the levers in the real world? I usually,blow snow with mitts. I envision difficulty trying to turn the Honda.


Nope.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> Nope.


Second video dude wore gloves. You should see my mitts. You’d get why I’m asking, lol.

more observations….

unless I misses it, do none of the Hondas,have a prime knob? If not how can that be? How does it work? Gravity feed, carb’d engine. Should need a prime to push fuel up into the jet, no? 

air filter? Yes/no? Manual doesnt mention it, but YouTube video,says yes? I didn’t think winter engines had a filter.


----------



## Howie A B (12 mo ago)

Nan_wpg said:


> how are the levers in the real world? I usually,blow snow with mitts. I envision difficulty trying to turn the Honda.
> my current blower is a locked axle. I muscle it to turn (one of the reasons I want a new blower).
> 
> a neighbor has an Ariens with the auto turn. I,really liked it. (I only tried it briefly when he showed me the new toy). We just ran it up and down the driveway and likely looked like morons. (It was summer, lol).
> ...


I also use mitts, heavy ones at that. I have battery heated mitts that i use because Honda (a negative to add to your list) does not have heated grips like most snowblowers these days. I also had an old locked axle and I bought a steering one due to the effort needed to turn it, among other reasons. The Honda steering works very well, even with tracks. I felt the same way about the battery, but now that I have it I like it. Hydrostatic transmission with tracks is a combination that is tough to beat. I also was concerned about power, it would be nice to have more, but i am OK with 9 (actually 8.5) HP. It performs well.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Nan_wpg said:


> Second video dude wore gloves. You should see my mitts. You’d get why I’m asking, lol.
> 
> more observations….
> 
> ...


I have a 2016 HSS928ACTD and there is no primer, there wasn't one on my HS828 either and both start easily. The air box on the carburetor does not have a filter inside so no issue with freezing up.


----------



## Howie A B (12 mo ago)

Howie A B said:


> I also use mitts, heavy ones at that. I have battery heated mitts that i use because Honda (a negative to add to your list) does not have heated grips like most snowblowers these days. I also had an old locked axle and I bought a steering one due to the effort needed to turn it, among other reasons. The Honda steering works very well, even with tracks. I felt the same way about the battery, but now that I have it I like it. Hydrostatic transmission with tracks is a combination that is tough to beat. I also was concerned about power, it would be nice to have more, but i am OK with 9 (actually 8.5) HP. It performs well.


not sure where you are located but HD is offering the 928 at an excellent price
Honda 28 in. Hydrostatic Wheel Drive 2-Stage Snow Blower with Electric Joystick Chute Control HSS928AW - The Home Depot


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> unless I misses it, do none of the Hondas,have a prime knob? If not how can that be? How does it work? Gravity feed, carb’d engine. Should need a prime to push fuel up into the jet, no?


"Primers? Primers? We don't need no steenking Primers! Primers are for 2-strokes!"








No Honda I have ever owned has had a primer except for the omni-orientation GX25 on my Mantis.


Nan_wpg said:


> air filter? Yes/no? Manual doesnt mention it, but YouTube video,says yes? I didn’t think winter engines had a filter.


No air filter, just an air box with shrouds for preheating the air.

Have you gone through all the information in the Honda repository?








Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


Honda Snow Blower Model Number Decoding: Example: HSS1332ACTD/A HS = Honda Snow Blower S = Small Frame (some say Steering) 13 = Nominal Gross HP (5=GX140, 6=GX160, 7=GX200, 8=GX240, 9=GX270, 11=GX340, 13=GX390) 32 = Clearing Width (inches = 22, 24, 28, 32, 36 or centimeters = 55, 60, 70, 80...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> "Primers? Primers? We don't need no steenking Primers! Primers are for 2-strokes!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d do look,at that link. Lots of nice info. Really enjoyed the carb download.
just found it odd that Honda doesn’t have a primer.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

L


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> just found it odd that Honda doesn’t have a primer.


I've always found it odd that other 4-stroke engines need a primer. The choke on the Honda has always been enough for quick starts. No primer on my LCT or Onan or Generac or Kawasaki 4-strokes or my B&S V-Twin, either.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> I've always found it odd that other 4-stroke engines need a primer. The choke on the Honda has always been enough for quick starts. No primer on my LCT or Onan or Generac or Kawasaki 4-strokes or my B&S V-Twin, either.


is it maybe because Honda is a complete choke?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> im in Canada, but I like that wheeled version. It’s tracked only in Canada.


No, it's not... Seriously, you make a lot of misleading statements...
*71 cm (28 in), Wheel Drive*
HSS928CW
MSRP Starting from
*$3,599*
This dual-stage, wheel drive snowblower clears a 71 cm (28 in.) path and throws snow up to 16 m (52.5 ft.)†


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> is it maybe because Honda is a complete choke?


Why would there be any other kind???  It sure seems to work.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Kkk


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> Why would there be any other kind???  It sure seems to work.


honda is the odd man out. Most carbs have a prime bulb. I would figure Honda is better? Less parts, simple,design?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> Wrong. I don’t make misleading statements. There is no 24” track Honda available in Canada. Maybe I didn’t explain properly but I’m posting with the assumption we are talking about the 24” version of a machine as my post is about that


You quoted a post and link about a HSS928AW... A 28" Wheeled unit.

And now you've said "There is no 24” track Honda available in Canada." Also not true...

*60.5 cm (24 in), Track Drive, ES*
HSS724CTD
MSRP Starting from
*$3,999*
This dual-stage snowblower clears a 60.5 cm (24 in.) path throwing snow up to 15 m (49,2 ft.)†



Nan_wpg said:


> honda is the odd man out. Most carbs have a prime bulb.


See Post #41...


tabora said:


> No primer on my LCT or Onan or Generac or Kawasaki 4-strokes or my B&S V-Twin, either.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> You quoted a post and link about a HSS928AW... A 28" Wheeled unit.
> 
> And now you've said "There is no 24” track Honda available in Canada." Also not true...
> 
> ...


Not what I meant. Your twisting me up.

there is no 24” wheeled unit in Canada. Us only.

doesn’t matter what I posted. My initial post is about 24” so 28” is irrelevant. Only so much time. Sometimes I get it mixed up.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> Not what I meant.





Nan_wpg said:


> doesn’t matter what I posted.





Nan_wpg said:


> Sometimes I get it mixed up.


But that's my point... And it does matter, if a newbie comes along and is misled by incorrect "statements of fact". I REALLY try to make certain that everything I post is factual. If I'm not certain, then I'll state it's my belief or a possibility; then I'll research it and correct it if necessary. It's too easy for people to take post content out of context without reading the entire thread.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> But that's my point... And it does matter, if a newbie comes along and is misled by incorrect "statements of fact". I REALLY try to make certain that everything I post is factual. If I'm not certain, then I'll state it's my belief or a possibility; then I'll research it and correct it if necessary. It's too easy for people to take post content out of context without reading the entire thread.


I’ll go back and adjust


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

L


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

L


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

No option,to,delete posts in case anyone is wondering what I’m doing. Trying to delete but can only edit


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> how are the levers in the real world?


There was a discussion on ease of turning over in the Toro forum... Thought I'd add it here, too.


snow blows said:


> unless an HSS can spin multiple 360 donuts on dry pavement with one finger it won't stand a chance against a Rapidtrac.





tabora said:


> Challenge accepted! This could be fun... Video to follow. Hopefully it will work the way I think it will.


OK, here's the video. I used a velcro strap to bind the drive lever and the left steering trigger and off she went...


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> There was a discussion on ease of turning over in the Toro forum... Thought I'd add it here, too.
> 
> 
> OK, here's the video. I used a velcro strap to bind the drive lever and the left steering trigger and off she went...


SOLD!! Lol

So I checked out the Hondas in person. Some thoughts keeping in mind no actual Honda experience other than generator.

the bad (?) gear box… it’s traditional like a truck (put together with a side piece and gasket. Ariens is one piece, top fill plug (can’t leak ever). 

electric chute. More to go wrong. Really wish Honda had an option for manual chute. 

the good: 

you are basically buying a Honda motor. Imo for the most part a snowblower is a snowblower. Honda engine will run,forever. (My tecumseh has been running forever) I’m sure Ariens lct will run forever.

really, really liked the layout and the fact that everything is on the panel. Not that it’s a deal breaker (and certainly a first world problem) but no priming, choking, throttling while reachong over. It’s all on the dash. Adjust bucket on the fly is nice.

my baseline to compare is the Ariens platinum 24. The Honda really isn’t priced “out there” if you were to add track drive, and hydro to an Ariens platinum. In,Canada I’m looking at 1200 or so more for the Honda. Track and hydro + battery start easily worth that.

2 questions:

1. TurNing.. the cables are hydro, or mechanical? Do they just disengage the track?
2. Belt changes… difficult? The fancy “lid” on the Honda is throwing me off. I can’t see it being different from other brands.

not too many videos on Honda maintenance.

a plus for Ariens (to me anyway) Is an abundance of videos (even by Ariens themselves) how to do things. Also their manual, etc are online for free.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> 1. TurNing.. the cables are hydro, or mechanical? Do they just disengage the track?


They are simply cables that pull the Shift Arms on the HydroGear transaxle and disengage the transmission drive to each track.










Nan_wpg said:


> 2. Belt changes… difficult? The fancy “lid” on the Honda is throwing me off. I can’t see it being different from other brands.


Easy. Same as all prior Hondas. You can do the drive belt in place, and have to split the machine to do the auger belt.


Nan_wpg said:


> not too many videos on Honda maintenance.


Again, I direct you to the repository: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository
For example...


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> They are simply cables that pull the Shift Arms on the HydroGear transaxle and disengage the transmission drive to each track.
> View attachment 198784
> 
> 
> ...


i watched the video before. Nothing on belt changes. 
id imagine the drive belt will last almost forever?? There’s no stress on it like a conventional drive belt on a blower?? Don’t know.

and what I meant about not many Honda videos….. Ariens has lots of videos on their site/Chanel. Tons of videos on mtd, and clone machines. I’ve seen a few Honda carb videos but not much on Honda belt replacement.

im sure I can figure it out. Was just making an observation.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

And split,auger gear case on Honda vs one piece on Ariens…. Any concerns??


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> And split,auger gear case on Honda vs one piece on Ariens…. Any concerns??


I don't know anything about the Ariens, but my 1987 Honda auger gearbox is still intact and perfectly functional and has never required refilling.

The HSxxx / HSS gearbox design is much superior to the HS80 gearbox, IMO, and the HSS and Ariens gearboxes seem comparable. In any case, it's likely that a shaft seal would fail and leak before the main case gasket would.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> id imagine the drive belt will last almost forever?


I replaced the belts on my 1987 Honda in 2012, so they lasted 25 years. The drive belt was still pristine, but I changed it anyway while I had the machine apart to do the auger belt, which was quite worn.

I'm not surprised that there are few videos on changing HSS snow blower belts, since they've only existed for 7 years... However, the process is quite similar to changing them on the HS series machines. Just a couple more bolts to remove the cover, 6 vs 4, then unplug the LED lamp...

If you end up with a HSS724, buy the shop manual; worth its weight in gold...





HSS724A Snow Blower Shop Manual | Honda Power Products Support Publications


The Honda HSS724A Snow Blower Shop Manual covers service and repair procedures for the HSS724A snow blower for U.S. and Canadian markets.




publications.powerequipment.honda.com


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Nan, quote " honda is the odd man out. Most carbs have a prime bulb. I would figure Honda is better? Less parts, simple,design? "

I disagree, I hit the LIKE button in error, there are lots of 4 cycle engines that do not use any primer assist.....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

contender said:


> I hit the LIKE button in error


If you hit a Like button by mistake, just click the Like button again and it'll retract it, or you can change your choice by hovering.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Another random thought/question…

when you tilt the Hondas back how much space is there from the ground to the bottom of the bucket?

I ask because my space limitation is due to my garage wall having a concrete pony wall of about 9”, and then the stud wall is on top. the space is 26” from the concrete pony wall to the garage door opening (main 16’ door).

my thinking is that since these track machines can climb stairs, I could just place some 2 x 10 pieces on the floor, and then drive the Honda on them. If I can get the Honda up high enough, and get the bucket to clear the concrete I could easily fit an hss928. The 1332 might even be possible. I would have 32” of space as opposed to 26”.

crazy? Just stick to a smaller machine?


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

I tipped my HSS928 back and got at least 14" to the bottom of the bucket when rocked on the back of the track.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Toon said:


> I tipped my HSS928 back and got at least 14" to the bottom of the bucket when rocked on the back of the track.


14” for the lowest point of the bucket to the floor? If that’s the case I wouldn’t need 2 x 10’s. I could just tip the bucket and park it like I always do. This is good news! Opens up my selection of machine. That seems like a drastic lift though? It’s safe to store it like that? (What happens to the oil?)


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> when you tilt the Hondas back how much space is there from the ground to the bottom of the bucket?


They tilt up pretty far... Nearly 4 inches keeping the tracks flat.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

I don't store it like that, and the only reason I can think of for doing this might be to lift the front to start the snowblower up a flight of stairs. My machine is stored on the flat. Tabora has left his tracks on the flat. I tipped my blower back on the rear of the track with the front of the track off of the ground.
You know you could just make a dolly having the proper height, ride the snowblower up onto it, and roll it into your tight storage space.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

@Nan_wpg, you'd better decide pretty soon if you want to be able to get something this year... Lots of backorders out there.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Toon said:


> I don't store it like that, and the only reason I can think of for doing this might be to lift the front to start the snowblower up a flight of stairs. My machine is stored on the flat. Tabora has left his tracks on the flat. I tipped my blower back on the rear of the track with the front of the track off of the ground.
> You know you could just make a dolly having the proper height, ride the snowblower up onto it, and roll it into your tight storage space.


I did consider a dolly for storage. I figured 2 x would be easy but so would a dolly.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> @Nan_wpg, you'd better decide pretty soon if you want to be able to get something this year... Lots of backorders out there.


meh. My city is “wholesale city”. Not much demand for really expensive stuff. Premium blowers are usually last to sell. 
the supply chain is working itself out.

and I think rising interest rates have people spooked. They should be. Most people haven’t experienced hard times. I believe they are coming.
if I miss out on new I can always buy used, especially if things go bad. And of course I still have old faithful, lol.

but ya I get it. But I’m dropping serious coin, so I want to make sure it’s spent well. Just need to make sure I buy a machine before I die, lol


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> They tilt up pretty far... Nearly 4 inches keeping the tracks flat.
> View attachment 198991


any issues with long term storage in the tilt position?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> any issues with long term storage in the tilt position?


None. My HSS1332AATD is always in the fully tilted back position when not in use. No metal on the concrete...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> But that's my point... And it does matter, if a newbie comes along and is misled by incorrect "statements of fact". I REALLY try to make certain that everything I post is factual. If I'm not certain, then I'll state it's my belief or a possibility; then I'll research it and correct it if necessary. It's too easy for people to take post content out of context without reading the entire thread.


you are a real valuable( unpaid )resource to this forum.....just trying to be nice for a change....

GOT


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> If you end up with a HSS724, buy the shop manual; worth its weight in gold...
> 
> hey , that's my line....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> hey , that's my line....


Been missing you, G.O.T...


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

contender said:


> Nan, quote " honda is the odd man out. Most carbs have a prime bulb. I would figure Honda is better? Less parts, simple,design? "
> 
> I disagree, I hit the LIKE button in error, there are lots of 4 cycle engines that do not use any primer assist.....


Lots of 4 cycle snowblower engines? Hondas are the only ones I’ve seen without prime bulbs.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> Lots of 4 cycle snowblower engines? Hondas are the only ones I’ve seen without prime bulbs.


I think you'll find that Japanese-designed top quality engines do not have/require a primer in order to start effectively. A choke alone is very effective on those carbureted engines. Honda, Yamaha, Kawasaki, Subaru, Suzuki, Kubota, Kohler and Yanmar all come to mind... The primer is a crutch to make up for a deficiency, IMO.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> I think you'll find that Japanese-designed top quality engines do not have/require a primer in order to start effectively. A choke alone is very effective on those engines. Honda, Yamaha, Kawasaki, Subaru, Kubota, Kohler and Yanmar all come to mind...


I get that. I own a Honda inverter. No choke. Starts easily, and one pull.
I just always thought (right or wrong) that most or all snowblowers had or needed a prime bulb for easy cold weather starting. But hey, always learning. 
for One to learn, one has to be ignorant.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tabora said:


> @Nan_wpg, you'd better decide pretty soon if you want to be able to get something this year... Lots of backorders out there.





Nan_wpg said:


> But I’m dropping serious coin, so I want to make sure it’s spent well.


Yamaha, Ariens, Honda - you really can't go wrong with any of them. In my case, I went with all the bells & whistles of the HSS1332AATD; no buyer's remorse possible. I couldn't get a Yamaha YT1332ED here in the states, and these new Ariens Kraken/Mountaineering options didn't exist yet, so the biggest Honda was my only palatable choice.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Been missing you, G.O.T...


shhhhhhhhh. still banned for 2 weeks......I am so busy in my shop. I think many Honda owners are starting to understand to get their machines ready in summer/fall. I am constantly reminding members of my group. Have done 6-7 impeller kit installs, several services , and sold a couple honda's in the last month.

I need a vaca already. 

I still get email alerts about Honda questions from this forum .


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

tabora said:


> I think you'll find that Japanese-designed top quality engines do not have/require a primer in order to start effectively. A choke alone is very effective on those carbureted engines. Honda, Yamaha, Kawasaki, Subaru, Suzuki, Kubota, Kohler and Yanmar all come to mind... The primer is a crutch to make up for a deficiency, IMO.


I dunno . . .the 7HP Tek on my Ariens 10K in 1974 didn't have a bulb, and started easily with just choke. Heck, my current Platinum starts just fine that way as well, despite having a primer. I'm not so sure how much is need, vs choice and an overall dumbing down . . . Easier to tell someone to mash the primer twice instead of apply choke, pull over 2x slowly, then start . . .


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> Yamaha, Ariens, Honda - you really can't go wrong with any of them. In my case, I went with all the bells & whistles of the HSS1332AATD; no buyer's remorse possible. I couldn't get a Yamaha YT1332ED here in the states, and these new Ariens Kraken/Mountaineering options didn't exist yet, so the biggest Honda was my only palatable choice.


Kraken/mountaineering look the same. No difference.

my dilemma is currently the Ariens platinum is really all I need. But then I get thinking 10-15 years from now I may appreciate electric start and track (let the machine do the work).

I think they all have strengths and weaknesses. It’s. Just a matter of what’s important.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tadawson said:


> I dunno . . .the 7HP Tek on my Ariens 10K in 1974 didn't have a bulb, and started easily with just choke. Heck, my current Platinum starts just fine that way as well, despite having a primer. I'm not so sure how much is need, vs choice and an overall dumbing down . . . Easier to tell someone to mash the primer twice instead of apply choke, pull over 2x slowly, then start . . .


my blower has a primer and a choke. Mower has a primer only, and no choke. Pleading ignorance, I always understood the prime was for pressurizing the bowl, and charging the tube for faster starting. Pulling over slowly would do the same thing.

but I have no idea how the mower has no choke. Maybe because it’s a summer engine? That would explain Honda (winter) not needing prime but still has a choke.

long long ago my dads mower had a choke/idle/fast on the handle. No prime.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

I had a Husqvarna High Wheel Trimmer with a B&S engine. It had no user operable choke, it used an automatic one. No primer bulb either.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Nan_wpg said:


> my blower has a primer and a choke. Mower has a primer only, and no choke. Pleading ignorance, I always understood the prime was for pressurizing the bowl, and charging the tube for faster starting. Pulling over slowly would do the same thing.
> 
> but I have no idea how the mower has no choke. Maybe because it’s a summer engine? That would explain Honda (winter) not needing prime but still has a choke.
> 
> long long ago my dads mower had a choke/idle/fast on the handle. No prime.


As othere have mentioned - no choke, or no _manual_ choke? (The dumbing down of things has been getting prety rampant . . .)


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tadawson said:


> As othere have mentioned - no choke, or no _manual_ choke? (The dumbing down of things has been getting prety rampant . . .)


My mower has no choke, manual or otherwise. No throttle either. Prime 5x, pull the,cord once,and,off we go. Mower is a craftsman,from 1994. It owes me nothing.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Nan_wpg said:


> My mower has no choke, manual or otherwise. No throttle either. Prime 5x, pull the,cord once,and,off we go. Mower is a craftsman,from 1994. It owes me nothing.


Whatever works, I guess . . . I refuse to own anything without throttle control . . .


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tadawson said:


> Whatever works, I guess . . . I refuse to own anything without throttle control . . .


I think most new mowers have zero throttle. I,don’t,think,you need one.

you own a platinum right? It only has idle, and full throttle and that’s why you are partial to EFI. Are all Ariens carb models just 2 carb settings (run and idle) or do the pro models have variable?

my old tecumseh has run, and an idle “notch” but also can be throttled,up,and down. I honestly just use run.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> I think most new mowers have zero throttle.


I wish you'd stop saying things like that...


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> I wish you'd stop saying things like that...


explain

am I wrong? Thought that’s how things are going


----------



## pink toe beater (5 mo ago)

Nan_wpg said:


> I think most new mowers have zero throttle. I,don’t,think,you need one.
> 
> you own a platinum right? It only has idle, and full throttle and that’s why you are partial to EFI. Are all Ariens carb models just 2 carb settings (run and idle) or do the pro models have variable?
> 
> my old tecumseh has run, and an idle “notch” but also can be throttled,up,and down. I honestly just use run.


not 100% True, My 2022 Honda HRX217 Versamow GCV engine 200cc has a throttle.


----------



## pink toe beater (5 mo ago)

This has a throttle, and blade control, and mulch director, hydrostatic equipped. HRX217 Versamow GCV 200cc. Hope that helps.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Nan_wpg said:


> I think most new mowers have zero throttle. I,don’t,think,you need one.
> 
> you own a platinum right? It only has idle, and full throttle and that’s why you are partial to EFI. Are all Ariens carb models just 2 carb settings (run and idle) or do the pro models have variable?
> 
> my old tecumseh has run, and an idle “notch” but also can be throttled,up,and down. I honestly just use run.


My mower is full blade clutch as well as full throttle (Older Honda masters with a GXV engine). The abilty go to idle for bag dumps, moving things etc. is constantly used, as well as taxi back in when done at idle to allow the engine to cool prior to shutdown.

And yes, I _HATE_ the two speed brain damage on the Platinum, but the good news is that the carb looks like it could do full range (and it will if you hold the comtrol between the detents) it's just the control that is idiotic . . . I have used (on machines that have a real throttle) mid power settings when blowing in high wind conditions, but tbe full/idle is better that the "screamin' all the time" variants in that is still allows post use cooldown at idle (while I sweep it off) as well as low speed "taxi" back into the garage. (And yes, that is also the reason I would have owned EFI if anyone had had one to sell me!)


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

So after many more hours of reading, AND keep in mind im in Canada:

1.Honda has resolved the chute clog with redesign..
2.are the new (2022) properly jetted, or do they still need a rejet? (Very cheap and easy) I’m reading the rejet thread and reports of carb bowl leaking/warping are concerning
3. Impeller mod… yes/no? I have the eBay link of the member here who sells them. I always thought the Hondas outperformed Ariens because of tighter impeller tolerance (which also reduces clogging?)

Based on my research I’m now looking at the hss928. Ya, I,know the title is hss724 but I can elevate and store the 928 with reasonable minimum effort. Plus,in,Canada the 928 includes articulating chute (the one on the 1332), hour meter, and auger protect system.

can anyone tell me the “footprint” of the tracks? I.e how far apart are they? (I’d check myself but the Hondas haven’t arrived yet in my city)

I would like to buy a motorcycle lift and drive the 928 onto it, and roll into storage. The lift will do double duty as a mobile workbench, something I’d like in my garage.

if the tracks “fit” I can use the lift as is. The height, plus bucket tilt get me where I need to be.

and if we compare apples to apples I can’t use Ariens platinum to compare Price wise. If you take an Ariens, add rapid track, hydro they are in the price range of Honda. They don’t “tilt” like the Hondas which would complicate my storage.

now, assuming price is the same, and I’d be happy,with,both (performance wise) in favor of Honda is:
everything on the panel (convenient), battery start, and while I have confidence in both, I’d give more confidence to the Honda motor.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> are the new (2022) properly jetted, or do they still need a rejet?


Again, that's covered in the repository... Post #13 - December 28, 2020. New jetting as of serial number 2000001 for the HSS1332, for example:








Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


Honda Snow Blower Model Number Decoding: Example: HSS1332ACTD/A HS = Honda Snow Blower S = Small Frame (some say Steering) 13 = Nominal Gross HP (5=GX140, 6=GX160, 7=GX200, 8=GX240, 9=GX270, 11=GX340, 13=GX390) 32 = Clearing Width (inches = 22, 24, 28, 32, 36 or centimeters = 55, 60, 70, 80...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> Again, that's covered in the repository... Post #13 - December 28, 2020. New jetting as of serial number 2000001 for the HSS1332, for example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw that but unless im reading it wrong, those jet sizes are the stock jet sizes supplied by Honda (up to 2015).
the factory jets are selected for epa and not performance. Was asking if new 2022 Hondas are still being re Jetted. In the massive re jet thread I’m seeing numbers that dont jive with the repository chart


----------



## pink toe beater (5 mo ago)

can anyone tell me the “footprint” of the tracks? I.e how far apart are they? (I’d check myself but the Hondas haven’t arrived yet in my city)

*








They arrive Selkirk Manitoba, November 2022, this is for the 1332 estimate, including 5 year warranty, this is with electric start, and Auger sensor. Let me know what you think?
*


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

It’s basically list price Honda Canada. The 100 set up is bs. Should be included. I’m sure there’s a healthy mark up in the product. Ariens dealers didn’t quote me any additional fees.

there’s a bit of price,difference,dealer to dealer for Ariens but I’m finding Honda is like apple. Doesn’t matter where you go it’s the same price. (Ens is the exception and always way higher). Ens doesn’t reply to emails.

westside,is telling you November. Avo told me October was when they were getting units.


----------



## pink toe beater (5 mo ago)

Nan_wpg said:


> It’s basically list price Honda Canada. The 100 set up is bs. Should be included. I’m sure there’s a healthy mark up in the product. Ariens dealers didn’t quote me any additional fees.
> 
> there’s a bit of price,difference,dealer to dealer for Ariens but I’m finding Honda is like apple. Doesn’t matter where you go it’s the same price. (Ens is the exception and always way higher). Ens doesn’t reply to emails.
> 
> westside,is telling you November. Avo told me October was when they were getting units.


----------



## pink toe beater (5 mo ago)

look Dawg, at the end of each transaction, it is the one which will fit you best, not what other peeps think, the purchase that will make your heart happy is the best buying experience you'll have, buying blowers is not a simple matter, it can be challenging and costy.

take your time, if things dont work out let me know, ill give you a blower for the winter, let me know what you think?


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Buy once, cry once. This will likely be the last blower I buy. 5k demands due diligence. many things to consider, and those considerations change as I learn.

thanks for the offer, but I do have a machine. The new new machine is a want. Perhaps if I’m at the range,I can pop by Selkirk and see your Honda in action.


----------



## pink toe beater (5 mo ago)

Nan_wpg said:


> Buy once, cry once. This will likely be the last blower I buy. 5k demands due diligence. many things to consider, and those considerations change as I learn.
> 
> thanks for the offer, but I do have a machine. The new new machine is a want. Perhaps if I’m at the range,I can pop by Selkirk and see your Honda in action.



im 30 minutes away, im not far at all, sounds good.

i got your back this winter my Bro just let me know, i always have a machine for you if you ever need one, for free.

good luck with your search my man.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

There is a big thread on re jetting Honda blowers. Why is this? There isn’t a similar thread for Ariens. Does Honda do something different than Ariens? EPA applies to all manufacturers. Is it possible the Ariens guys are in fact re jetting, and simply following the Honda thread? (If my next sentence is correct)

is my understanding correct… Honda engine is the gold standard. All others are “clones”, and lct engines/carbs are considered clones? Honda/lct jets are interchangeable?

Dual auger belts, gimmick? Ariens has single belt like Honda, but Ariens deluxe and higher have dual belts. These are pricier trims and to me this means dual is better, so why would Honda not use dual if they are a premium blower? Higher impeller Speed?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> Yes, I saw that but unless im reading it wrong


Guess you're missing this???


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> Guess you're missing this???
> View attachment 199324


didn’t miss it. As I said unless I’m reading it wrong…. This information is good up till 2015? Or do I read it as all current brand new Hondas come with the “correct” jets for someone living at, or near sea level?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> This information is good up till 2015?


That has nothing to do with year; it's by serial number. i.e. starting about with the 2020/2021 models of the HSS1332A.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Relax.
Rejetting is only for two reasons. Epa lean, and higher altitude.
With the lean reatrictions, sometimes machines like a bit of reaming on the jet, or a slight bump in size. Usually this has been resolved by Honda.
High altitudes require a reduction in jet size. Also easily solved.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Tony-chicago said:


> Relax.
> Rejetting is only for two reasons. Epa lean, and higher altitude.
> With the lean reatrictions, sometimes machines like a bit of reaming on the jet, or a slight bump in size. Usually this has been resolved by Honda.
> High altitudes require a reduction in jet size. Also easily solved.


yes, I get that. But why is this a Honda issue? Ariens also has to comply with epa. And if Honda is jetting them correctly now, why didn’t they in the past? Not trying to bash Honda, just curious how Ariens “got it right” and Honda had people re jetting?


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Hoda is lean from the factory to keep the Epa happy. The engines work better with a slightly larger main jet. Perhaps the other engines run cleaner, or perhaps Honda is held to a higher standard because the volume of motors built, is higher. Either way it's a quick and low-cost fix if you want a little more torque.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Toon said:


> Hoda is lean from the factory to keep the Epa happy. The engines work better with a slightly larger main jet. Perhaps the other engines run cleaner, or perhaps Honda is held to a higher standard because the volume of motors built, is higher. Either way it's a quick and low-cost fix if you want a little more torque.


thats a plausible explanation. Like I said not trying to bash. I get it, epa, blah blah blah, Honda runs lean for whatever reason, 8 dollar part, 15 minute job, and done.

I just don’t like doing things I like to understand the why, in addition to how that’s all.


----------

